# CAO Flavours Eileen's Dream Petit Corona Cigar Review - A correction to my last review!!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*CAO Flavours Eileen's Dream Petit Corona Cigar Review - A correction to my last review!!*

I bought a tin of ten of those. it's a nice cigar with a very nice aroma as you open the box, so far, perfect. you might expect the smoke will be s...

Read the full review here: CAO Flavours Eileen's Dream Petit Corona Cigar Review - A correction to my last review!!


----------

